# So Jealous!!!



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Guys I'm from Dallas but live here in Miami now for 11yrs. I got to meet Tex Gal at the AGA convention and was very nice to met her! There are so many planties here in Miami but none really willing to go for a club. I think I might need to move back home just to join your club...hehehe. :hail:

JJ


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi JJ.
Nothing beats that good ol' southern hospitality,
come on back, there is always room for one more plant geek!
*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, you could always move back to dfw the heat would be the same... this group keeps on getting bigger and bigger. we keep getting on avg. 2-4 new members a month.. so just over the summer 10 new members..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey JJ. We'd love to have you. There are so many fish people down there. It's amazing they aren't interested in a club. Maybe they just need a leader. Hmmm, wonder who might make a good leader?!....


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tex Gal I have tried! Art, formally of APC, exchanged numbers with me and he started a forum for Florida hobbiests! It started out good but then lost momentum. I've tried getting a club going but some fool from the local aquarium society, here in Miami, got wind of it and started giving his opinion killing the whole thing!  I keep on trying but just seems no one is really willing to attend!  Anyway I meet ppl on the forums and try to keep in touch with them. One day I will be back in Dallas. I will be in Dallas in September when will your meeting be?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are working on Sept. 11 from 1pm - 3pm. It's not set in stone yet. We are visiting a local store. Hope you can make it.

That's a shame about that local aquarium society. Guess they can't stand any competition.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang I wont be in town then. Here in Miami, for the most part, people don't show enough interest in their hobbies whatever it may be! You should see the sports fans here. I never seen so many ppl jump on the Heat bandwagon after Lebron was signed lol! Thats just the way it is here unfortunately...#-o


----------

